# D2 .621 system dump



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Looking for one to update the proprietary bits for D2 ICS roms if anyone has and would be willing to share or is rooted and would like to help by making one.

If rooted can be done 1 of 2 ways:
make a nandroid then upload the system.ext3.tar from /sdcard/clockworkmod/backups/<date>. There is no personal information in this so no need to wipe anything first.
plug in usb cord, enable adb in settings > applications, open a command prompt and navigate to where you have the adb binary, make a new folder named system then type "adb pull /system/ system". When thats done zip and upload.

Edit: Got one.


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

i would like to help, but please excuse me for my "dumbness". i am on aokp b32 right now, and i did an ota on april 12, would this help? if not, please let me know what you would like me to do and i will do it

Edit: nvm, i think i finally figured out what you want. I will get to work on it for you when i get home from work


----------



## mrlolli (Mar 15, 2012)

deleted - just realized you got one


----------



## n00dle (Aug 7, 2011)

If someone posted this publicly, could I use it to manually update Liberty?

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------

